# Sand/gravel recommendations



## rebel2004nay (Dec 3, 2008)

I want a sand that is:

1. light tannish (natural) in color
2. won't float
3. doesn't affect Ph (or at least, doesn't INCREASE Ph...if it lowers ph, that's fine)
4. relatively inexpensive

I am also thinking that I might want a sand that has a fairly large grain size. I either want a very fine gravel or a coarse sand.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

play sand or pool filter sand........or you could look into the 3M color quartz.........


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Play sand might be too difficult to clean. I think pool filter sand will have less dust to wash out.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

i didnt find it too bad.......i threw 50lbs of play sand and 20lbs of black Tahatian Moon Sand in a giant rubber made tub and used my hose in the yard to clean it.......it took maybe and hour............
FYI...........the play sand is a bit darker than the PFS........the PFS is a whiter tan.........


----------



## rebel2004nay (Dec 3, 2008)

After looking at the huge 3M colorquartz thread, I think that seems like a good way to go. I would really like something with the grain size of the T-Grade but the uniformity and smoothness of the S-grade, but I guess I'll just have to choose one. I guess I'll probably go with the S-grade since it seems like it's heavy enough to stay (mostly) out of the filter and smooth enough not to irritate fish if they start digging.

I just wish I could see a pic of what the buff color actually looks like in a tank.

Next to the colorquartz, I guess pool filter sand is my best option.


----------



## oceanstate (Sep 29, 2008)

try quickrete med. sand u can fid it at lowes or home depot 50lbs for like 5.00


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

oceanstate said:


> try quickrete med. sand u can fid it at lowes or home depot 50lbs for like 5.00


i couldnt find it at either.....


----------



## oceanstate (Sep 29, 2008)

maybe seasonal in your area


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Might try hee to see if anyone carries it in your area http://www.redflint.com/pool_filtration_sand.htm also http://www.redflint.com/aquarium_sand.htm . you may notice the two are the same grain size and appearance.


----------

